# Canon Flex / TT5 / Yongnuo YN568EX - oh my



## ShaneF (Jun 16, 2014)

I will try to make this as short as possible and i hope someone sometime will find this information useful.

Problem 1

I had 3 US TT5 triggers for Canon, bought 1 more used from adorama....didn't work with the ones i had.  Well trying to figure out why, i noticed the firmware said European.  I did some research and us and euro pocketwizards use different frequencies so you cant mix them.  Ok ill send it back for a refund since it was not labeled as euro. Frustrating but not a huge deal

Problem 2

I had 2 canon 430exII flashes work fine with the TT5 triggers no problems and full functionality off camera except for off camera TTL but that's because i'm using a T4i and they have not done any firmware changes for that model, but the 2 Yongnuo YN568 flashes i had ordered had arrived and apparently they wont work mounted to the TT5 units...well damn.  Ok so i wanted to see if they would trigger through the PC cord from the TT5 units.  The TT5 units are 3.5mm and the YN568 are 2.5mm so of the the store to get an adapter. I plug them all in and they trigger fine but of course no HSS this way and they only sync to 1/200 of camera this way but my canon 430exII's will sync at 1/250 off camera with out the TT5's. Oh yeah the AC Zone controller will not work with the 2 Yongnuo YN568 flashes either.

Problem 3

I want to be able to trigger all 4 flashes with HSS off camera and since i cant do it with the Flex/TT5 triggers working with the 2 Yongnuo YN568 flashes. I am kinda frustrated.  No sure what route i am going to take yet.

Maybe that will be useful for someone someday or maybe not but i thought i would post it on the World Wide Interweb for someone someday.

Signed, Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2014)

I use several yongnuo 568EX flashes with the yongnuo 622n triggers and have no trouble with the ttl or hss.


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 16, 2014)

i have only had these triggers a month but i'm thinking i might sell them.  1-Flex, 1-AC3 and 3 TT5's, I bought them all used but it was still a good chunk of change.  Going to have to do something since currently they wont give me the functionality i bought them for. 

I have heard good things about the 622n triggers though. do they work with off camera TTL?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 16, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> i have only had these triggers a month but i'm thinking i might sell them.  1-Flex, 1-AC3 and 3 TT5's, I bought them all used but it was still a good chunk of change.  Going to have to do something since currently they wont give me the functionality i bought them for.
> 
> I have heard good things about the 622n triggers though. do they work with off camera TTL?



They work great as OCF with the yongnuos and my nikon sb700's for both ttl and hss


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 16, 2014)

I am looking into these 

Yongnuo YN 622C Wireless E TTL Flash Trigger 4pcs FOR Canon 5D Mark III 650D 7D | eBay

But i cant find the canon compatible one of these just nikon.

Yongnuo YN 622N TX YN 622 TX LCD Flash transmitter for YN 622N Trigger FOR Nikon | eBay


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 18, 2014)

i guess there is no control transmitter that i can find, the only information i can find is that you have to use the flash control menu in the camera for canon when using the 622c units.


----------



## rambler (Jun 19, 2014)

I was about to post this question about the YN565EX.  I have not used it for awhile, but I was certain that I used it with only one trigger which was mounted on the camera.  Now I cannot find a Manual Mode , wireless setting without the flash also being a Slave.  Doen't this flash have a M, wireless, non-slave setting so that it can be triggered by one trigger on the camera and not by the in-camera flash?  I know with the 560III i needed two triggers one on the camera and the other attached to the flash unit.  I am almost positive that I bought the 565 because it only needed ONE trigger.

Also I often cannot get the M icon to stop blinking!

My Nikon D7000 is set to Commander Mode and Manual.


----------

